# Netzwerkmonitor Wireshark 1.6.0 veröffentlicht



## Newsfeed (8 Juni 2011)

Die gerade veröffentlichte Wireshark-Version 1.6.0 bringt viele kleine Verbesserungen wie den Export von SSL-Schlüsseln und SMB-Objekten. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

